# Shrimps Pics (Samsung Galaxy Note 2 Camera)



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Here are some pictures of Jaysan's shrimps that I took with my phone while i was over and one of my PFR. Enjoy


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

ahhaa, nice pics


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

What's in the first picture?


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

randy said:


> What's in the first picture?


That's actually a blue bolt...sorry the flash somewhat ruined the picture...


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

randy said:


> What's in the first picture?


A crazy deformed Blue bolt. AHAA
The blue on the head got soo dark blue....it made that imprint on the head xD

I don't know if its a good thing or not, but its still alive!


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Jaysan said:


> A crazy deformed Blue bolt. AHAA
> The blue on the head got soo dark blue....it made that imprint on the head xD
> 
> I don't know if its a good thing or not, but its still alive!


Looks lovely to me ;-) Did you breed it or from purchase?


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

randy said:


> Looks lovely to me ;-) Did you breed it or from purchase?


This one was from a purchase. I am going to try and breed this design out. We shall see how successful I am at this. lol


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Jaysan said:


> This one was from a purchase. I am going to try and breed this design out. We shall see how successful I am at this. lol


Good luck, keep us posted. Always fun in this kind of project.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

looks like a blue bolt crown mosura....maybe you've got something there Jaysan


----------

